# FC Proficiency Served With a Dose of Reality On the Side...



## Overworked724 (Apr 15, 2018)

Some glad news.  I returned my FC catechism on Friday night.  I have been doing the long form.  In Illinois there is an option of short or long form...I opted for the traditional path to get the most out of the experience and learning.  Similar to when I returned my EA, I was nervous since the recitation of verbatim script tends to be intimidating for me...but it went well, and my intender and I were both very pleased with my return.  Doing such a thing in open lodge in front of the salty brethren, many of whom stand in shoes of decades worth of experience, makes me feel as if the bar is set very high indeed.  However, at one point, I actually had to prompt my intender, and at that point, many of the brethren chuckled...and it the nerves went away like a flash.  So, I am happy to say I will be raised at some point in the next couple months, and eagerly look forward to the continuance of the work and never ending education. 


Note. Edited out the part about my exchange with my friend. It is of no consequence. I was proud to have done a good job on my return.  And very glad of my decision to join the fraternity. Nothing but great experiences so far.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations Brother! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Overworked724 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am excited to report that my raising has been scheduled for next month...and I still can't quite grasp it is actually happening.

I am humbled and honored, and also am well aware that my future raising is but the beginning of the journey of a lifetime!  It seems a such a short time ago I was approaching the lodge and having dinner with the brethren, getting to know them, and anxiously awaiting my investigation committee visit.  But the time has gone quickly, and the example of the brothers in my lodge to give their best efforts left no room in my heart for me to give anything less then my best in return.  

My short journey only started 9 Months ago...walking in to the lodge and introducing myself to a bunch of strangers was a challenge for me.  But those men are no longer strangers to me...or I to them.  Also my journey is short thus far...I find myself wondering why I waited so long!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 29, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> I am excited to report that my raising has been scheduled for next month...and I still can't quite grasp it is actually happening.


Great!


Overworked724 said:


> I find myself wondering why I waited so long!


Lol.....same here. I didn't join until I was 58 years old.


----------



## LK600 (May 1, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> I find myself wondering why I waited so long!



Yes sir... I have found myself contemplating the same question lol.


----------



## MWilliams (May 5, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> Some glad news.  I returned my FC catechism on Friday night.  I have been doing the long form.  In Illinois there is an option of short or long form...I opted for the traditional path to get the most out of the experience and learning.  Similar to when I returned my EA, I was nervous since the recitation of verbatim script tends to be intimidating for me...but it went well, and my intender and I were both very pleased with my return.  Doing such a thing in open lodge in front of the salty brethren, many of whom stand in shoes of decades worth of experience, makes me feel as if the bar is set very high indeed.  However, at one point, I actually had to prompt my intender, and at that point, many of the brethren chuckled...and it the nerves went away like a flash.  So, I am happy to say I will be raised at some point in the next couple months, and eagerly look forward to the continuance of the work and never ending education.
> 
> 
> Note. Edited out the part about my exchange with my friend. It is of no consequence. I was proud to have done a good job on my return.  And very glad of my decision to join the fraternity. Nothing but great experiences so far.


Congrats!  The FC degree has some of the most important teachings of the craft in it. I always encourage people to pay close attention to that one and "don't miss this!".  I know lodges do things differently in different jurisdictions, but ours has a really BIG catechism that is given back a short 45 days after being raised. It will have parts of the other two all through it and some new things to learn as well, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Matt L (May 6, 2018)

I love the Fellow Craft degree, especially the 2nd section.  I'm going to learn that someday.  Great to hear you turned in your lectures in long form.  Sit back and enjoy your 3rd, it's very moving and teaches a great lesson.  Let us know how it goes.


----------

